# Remote start quit working



## Mobilesport (2 mo ago)

Last week I had the local professional installer install a Viper DS3 and a D9857v key fob into my 2022 GMC cutaway box van , everything work until today , when I press the remote start button on the key fob the top Amber light that's on the key fob flashes about 4 times and it makes kinda a buzzing sound.

Does the same thing when I press the lock or unlock button.
Would be very appreciative for some help , thanks


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

This happens with garage door openers too. It can be caused by several things, like loss of remote pairing, equipment defect, an improperly-connected power or ground wire that's come loose, an antenna that's come disconnected, was damaged, or was improperly positioned, or the sensitivity needing adjustment. I'd recommend taking the issue up with your installer. The unit itself will still be under warranty. The amount of service you will receive from the "professional installer" will depend on his personal integrity and your state's laws, however.

If the installer balks at getting your system up and running properly or if you wish to have a go at it yourself, you might try Viper support.









Viper Support Center







www.viper.com


----------

